# Small Investment and Large Returns: Terrorism, Media and the Economy



## Hunter368 (May 31, 2007)

Very interesting article on Terrorism, media and the economy. Read it.

http://www.ict.org.il/var/119/44406...e Returns Terrorism Media and the Economy.pdf


----------

